# Exhausted and Flu-like feeling during Ovulation?



## austyntyne

Does anyone else feel exhausted/fatigue/flu-like during ovulation? I have started noticing that during my ovulation I'm exhausted and just blah! Sometimes I even feel like I'm running a fever, but I'm not. :shrug:


----------



## nurseh14

Every time, I thought i was crazy! Glad I'm not the only one feeling this.:dust:


----------



## austyntyne

Good to know! Yesterday I was like a zombie! Felt like total crap! Today back to my old self. Glad im not the only one either.


----------



## nmariern

I get crampy and even feel sore in my lower abd during ov time. We must be super in tune with what's going on with our bodies ;)


----------



## SBB

Yep - and just after Ov I always have sore muscles somewhere random... Like this month my legs felt like I'd run a marathon - when I'd done nothing of the sort!! 

x x x


----------



## ltswtashley

Yeah. I've felt like I've had the flu for over a week. My back has been so sore, I've felt like I could sleep all day/night, tummy is achy and sore, headache, and feel cold and like I'm running a fever. My OH thought I was pregnant. I wish! :(


----------



## gaiagirl

Hmmmm, interesting. I have definitely had Ov pain every cycle but this month I have been tired, achey and had a slight sore throat for the past few days. It never turned into a cold and I have an *almost* positive OPK today so I wonder if it was related!?


----------



## messymommy

I also get sick around O time! I get super tired and feel like vomitting and I tend to get a bit cranky too.


----------

